# ملف مهم جدا" للأستفادة من training manual لبريمافيرا 5



## محمود حازم عياد (5 يناير 2008)

أخوانى الأعزاء اليكم نسخة من training manual السابق طرحة فى الملتقى بواسطة الزميلة أم نورا ولكن الوكيل قام بربط ملفاتة وأنهى صلاحيتها وقد أستطعت عمل نسخة مرفقة لا تتأثر بأى روابط رجاء فتح الملف المرفق وأتباع الخطوات الموجود لتنزيل الملفات والمشاريع 
مع تحياتى لكم
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (5 يناير 2008)

استاذنا الرائع المتالق دوما محمود حازم

لك كل الشكر والامتنان

فنفعك للناس يجعلك خير الناس
ولا نزكي على الله احد

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (6 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي محمود انت والاخت ام نورا


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (6 يناير 2008)

لكن الرنامج معمول على نسخه مطوره من الافيس ولا احب تنزيلها بجهازي اذا كان بالامكان تحويله لاوفيس 2003 او غيرها لاتمكن من فتحها ولك جزيل الثواب والاجر 

دمت بود


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (6 يناير 2008)

أخى العزيز نهر النييل 
أشكر لك كلماتك ارقيقة وقد أرسلت لك رسالة على المحمول أسألك أن كنت تريد نسخة من بريمافيرا 5 أرسل لى عنوانك البريدى لأرسلها لك على cd طرد بالبريد أو فى خطاب مسجل
وبالنسبة لأخى نعيم أبو كرم مرفق لكم الملفات حسب طلبكم وأرجو أن تنال الأعجاب وتحت أمرك فى أى أستفسار
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/86075/1199608212.zip


----------



## eng_houssam (6 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لك أخي محمود على هذا الملف وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (6 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووور مشرفنا المميز


----------



## ام نورا (7 يناير 2008)

مشرفنا الرائع واستاذنا الكبير محمود حازم عياد
مثابر بحرص على النفع ونشر الفائدة والحمد لله الذي مكنك من ذلك
بصراحة لخبرتي المتواضعة بأمور النت والتحميل لم استطع ايجاد حل مناسب
ولكن وصولك لطريقة تحافظ بها على طرح الملف اخجلني من قلة امكانياتي 
وزادني اصرارا على التعلم مهما تأخر الوقت وسبقني الاخرون 
وانت افضل مثال لذلك ربما بدأت متأخرا ولكنك في الطليعة وتسبق الكثيرين 
اتمنى ان تكون تجربتك قدوة لنا تحثنا على المثابرة


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (7 يناير 2008)

الزميلة العزيزة أم نورا 
كل عام وأنتم بخير
أشكرك جدا" على الكلمات المشعة بالأمل والتشجيع أمكانيتك ليست قليلة بل على العكس فلك مساهمات رائعة فى الملتقى ونحن جميعا" نتعلم ونأخذ من بعضنا لنرتقى فكل منا يتميز بموهبة معينة غير موجودة فى الآخر مما يساعد على الوصول الى ما نريد أن نتعلمة 00 القيمة الحقيقية للأنسان أن يشعر دائما" أن لة دور لابد من القيام بة وأن مجهودة مهما كان سواء قليل أو كثير يجدة قد أضاف جديد 00 وفقنا اللة جميعا" لما فية الخير 00 وأخبرك أن هذا الموضوع قد أضفتة للمكتبة حتى لا يتقادم ملفك الرائع training manual​


----------



## alaagomaa (7 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bolbol (7 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ويا ريت يتم وضع هذا الرابط في الموضوع الأصلي المثبت


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (8 يناير 2008)

تم وضع الرابط على الموضوع فى المكتبة للرجوع الية​


----------



## eng_hazem123 (8 يناير 2008)

الف شكر للجميع


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (8 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## الأستاذ (9 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## koko mata (9 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## haithamelkott (10 يناير 2008)

*جزاك اللة خيرا*

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (3 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يا اخ محمود ......... جاري التحميل


----------



## ايلي توما (10 فبراير 2008)

المشرف المتميز محمود حازم عياد شكرا لما تقدمه من مواد رائعة حبذا لو نتواصل مع حضرتك للإستفادة من خبرتك الكبيرة في برنامج بريمافيرا5عنواني هو 
elietouma80***********


----------



## EHABZAKARIA (11 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله كل خير أخى الكريم


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## عاشق السهر (14 أكتوبر 2011)

للأسف لم أستطيع تحميل الملف


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (1 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## nofal (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمودعسل (2 يناير 2013)

كالعادة .. مهندس محمود حازم عياد
سباق على نشر العلم 
أشكرك بشدة ليس على هذا الملف فقط
وانما على تعليمي نشر العلم 
جعلنا الله ممن رضى عنهم​


----------



## aghilasse (2 فبراير 2013)

شكرا ​


----------

